# Layout Software



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

I am about to begin a redesign of the east side of my layout. It is app 132 square feet. I would like to do a good job planning this redesign. Often in the past I have simply run by the seat of my pants, but this time I want to include some mountains, a lake and a dogbone. I think I need to be able to visually see how it all fits before I tear the track up.

Most people use some kind of software program. I used to use the Atlas layout design software which was limited but very easy to use. I have downloaded SCARM and tested it a little but it seems like a steep learning curve. One of my friends uses MS Powerpoint. 

If you have used other software programs would you make suggestions? If you have used SCRAM would you fill me in on the benefits, disadvantages and how to get through the learning curve?

Thanks


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use AnyRail, it's very easy to use. The learning curve is pretty minimal for this package.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

I purchased rrtrack; great product, very detail-oriented, but if you need any kind of technical support after the sale, you're probably in for a disappointment. I ended up just about begging Russ Becker for 30 minutes of phone time with him to walk me through a few steps that were tripping me up. After filing a complaint with Classic Toy Trains Magazine, he reluctantly agreed to help me. I got the assistance I needed, but it was far from a pleasant experience. Not once did he say anything that resembled "Thanks for your business" or "If you need further assistance please let me know and I'll be happy to help." He would do well to remember that he has customers who aren't highly-skilled computer operators and may need some help in addition to his tutorials. 
In summary: Great product, but lousy service and attitude from the owner. Kalmbach Publishing, on the other hand, was great; they were very supportive and helpful.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

I've used SCARM Wood. I like it. If you play with it awhile, you'll get the hang of it. There are videos and blogs on the SCARM website that are very helpful and the author is free to answer questions if you happen to visit the Scenery and Structures forum on OGR. If you have any specific questions, I'm not an expert but I'll be happy to try to answer them for you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2015)

*Kalmbach Publishing, on the other hand, was great; they were very supportive and helpful.*

Nice to learn that a publication company that covers our O-Gauge hobby is receptive to your issues and actually gets back to you. *HOW REFRESHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

I use SCARM and I am very happy with it. It's free and it has really good 3d views which really help you visualize what your are doing. In my case, for the layout I was building, the 3d view turned out very close to reality. I find it easier to use than the demo's I was able to download of other software. I most recently used it to figure out the track I needed to buy for an around the room layout.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Nice job LOstSOul. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Thank you all for your comments. I like the visual effects SCRAM produces. I just don't know if I can get through the learning curve. (Impatient baszzrd I am.) LOStSOul should become a SCRAM sales person. Excellent visualization and finalization pictures. Pat you're an engineer who puts together mega control panels. A poor bowling alley guy like me doesn't stand a chance of figuring all that out...

Bluecomet400 - I've looked at rrtrack and didn't want to pay that much for it and now you tell me they are dirt bags so I'll pass.

I downloaded John's suggestion of AnyRail and I am going to try that tonight. (Can't do it now - can you tell I'm at work. HAHA, my boss is going to get mad at me for milking the company time...)


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

I use scram because it's free. I have brought so much software over the years that didn't work, but you can't return it. 

How many windows, excel, word upgrades can you but in a lifetime. Now I just use open office it's free too.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

I've been using XtrackCAD which is free and decent, but just gives you a 2D overhead view.

I had done a little with looking at the demo version of AnyRail but I was having some odd issues with track laying in it, that was I while back. They do seem to update frequently. It also seems to be only 2D view. The full version is $60 USD

3rd PlanIt seems to be the premier track planning software with full 3D rendering. But it comes with a steep learning curve, and a price of $125 USD.

John


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

> How many windows, excel, word upgrades can you but in a lifetime. Now I just use open office it's free too.


Done with all of that. Too much energy and wasted time.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

*Layout*

Ok, I did it. I tried working with SCARM and after two hours decided it was more then I needed. It is a great program and it is totally free and it is supported by great tutorials but it is one of those things that you have to use all the time or you forget how it works. At least for me.

I loaded up AnyRails - thank you gunrunnerjohn. True to his statement it was pretty easy. After about a total of 5-6 hours work I have my first ever track layout on paper. Yippee!!! From here I can better determine location and obstacles to redistricting my East side of the layout. 

For a view, please check out the picture below. The top of the picture is the East side of my layout.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Nice job on the track plan Wood. :smilie_daumenpos: Glad you found something you feel comfortable with.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

Nice layout!!! I like your long outside loop!! I thought I had a lot of switches but..... Having a plan is the best.

Scram is a little hard to learn, my 25 year old son figure it out for me and showed me how to use.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like you have it mastered. I found it by far the easiest of the ones I looked at to get up and running.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2015)

Wood, I am assuming this is the "before" version of your track plan. Nice that you found a product that you like and can work with.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

I am/was using RR Track software, but it never seemed to fit the track to the area I have. Meaning, I designed the dimensions and tried to add track I already had installed on the layout to the program, but it never seemed to fit the space despite checking the benchwork dimensions over and over. 

So I decided to just lay the track on the physical layout since I already have an idea of how I want it to look. I may end up trying AnyRail for some more detailed yard tracks when I get to that point.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

> Traindiesel posted: I am/was using RR Track software, but it never seemed to fit the track to the area I have


I do not think that is unusual. The picture above is my current layout on my table and it does not fit the table exactly. When you build the layout there are many ways to bend and cut the envelope, when needed.

I only want a guideline. I am going to be adding elevation and more scenery. When I put this into a program I set up a 2" grid underlay. That way I can better determine how much space I have available for different configurations. I also can rough in track plans in the program and get a sense of how they will look. I can share portions of the plan with others and get their input. 

There have been several times when I would have liked to have had a track plan. This program, though not perfect, achieves that.


----------



## MrRiddle (Sep 8, 2015)

*SCARM question on "bring it to front"*

I'm using SCARM and I understand there is no command to move an item forward or back in the 2D display. There are instruction on a workaround however I can't seem to get it to work.

What I have is this: I have set up a track so it is 42" in the air. I then made a "board" to sit just under it about 1/2" thick. It covers the track unfortunately (no matter what height I set it at). I tried the workaround (which is actually explained wrong since it states to use (Ctrl-C) to cut and then paste it. I used (Ctrl-X) and pasted it. Doesn't work, nothing works .

I also tried the invert command as described, still no go.

Anyone out there have any idea how to get this done?


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

No help from me. Some like it but, SCARM just drove me crazy... Sorry


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Post to Mixy in the layout forum, he's the author. If anyone can tell you how to do it, he can.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

There is suppose to a layer, I tried but I could get it to work, but I didn't try hard.


----------



## MrRiddle (Sep 8, 2015)

Yes Wood, I followed your thread . Can't say I blame you. I use AnyRail, RR-Track, TrainPlayer and now SCARM. I like the 3D feature. 


Just trying to produce a layout for a friend so he can visualize it.


----------



## MrRiddle (Sep 8, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Post to Mixy in the layout forum, he's the author. If anyone can tell you how to do it, he can.


This isn't good. I thought I had 
I'm losing it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, this thread is in the O-gauge forum.


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

Wood, what kind of computer do you have?


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Fab - I use a Samsung tablet with windows 10. Samsung beat Microsoft with the first tablet full service "computer" in a small form factor. It's about 5 years old. It runs all my programs pretty nicely.

PS I also have a Gateway desk top with win7


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

if you are hesitant about the free scarm layout software, you can always download the new version of the atlas track planning software , the new version also does 3d just like scarm .... [it should, lol , it's scarm under atlas name]


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

I used RR Tracks. Sure there was some learning time, but what doesn't require a little time to learn how to use. I spent a year designing track plans until we finally decided on a final revision. We were not in a hurry, so it didn't take me a year to learn it. I just designed 6 or 8 different designs and kept changing them. When it came time to lay the track, the plan was dead on for track placement.

A few things were changed from the final revision, but the mainlines remained exactly as the plan shows. The diesel tracks were moved, as well as the storage yard to make more room for the TT and RH. The left side was just put in for ideas, and will be completely different for the ice deck and brewery.


----------

